# i need ideas for something to honor a Friend



## LSCG (Oct 15, 2015)

a very close friend of mine passed away last weekend and I would like to make or have made something I can send his family that honors his memory.

I was wondering if y'all had any ideas of what I could do? maybe some kind of large picture frame that could hold many photos, or maybe some kind of box. he really liked firearms so i'd like to include a 45 into it somehow. either 45 cases or a wooden cut out of a single action perhaps.

many thanks,
Zane.

Reactions: +Karma 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 15, 2015)

Zane, that's very good of you to want to make something for his family. It's hard not knowing what the family would appreciate, but a frame of some sort would be cool. If you have any pics of you and him or just him that is special, you could place it as one of the pics, or just have it made into a single framed pic for them. A box would be a nice way of having something that can contain items that they can pull out easily from time to time, while displaying the box. Again, a couple of small pics or something of you guys together might be nice to place in there initially.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2015)

That's a nice thing to do Zane. A "In Memory Of..." picture frame is a hard thing to go wrong with. You can make a simple frame or make it sort of like a shadow box and make it as simple or busy as you want. This one below is geared more toward a hunting theme but you could make one similar or just more toward gun smithing in general if that's what he was. Shouldn't be hard to put something togethyer, then inside the picture part use a printed matte border that you could get Dane or Colin to laser his name and date of life on the top and let the family choose which picture they want to put in it.





Not sure this is what you want but it'a all I can think of not knowing him. If this is not his/their style you could make one much more elegant/less rustic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 15, 2015)

Sorry for your loss Zane ! A shadow box like Kevin mentioned would be a good gift .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 15, 2015)

Zane, I'm sorry to hear of the loss of your friend....

I like the idea of a shadow box. Maybe if you have enough empty casings, you could turn some tips out of wood and glue/press fit em in. Then use them as a border around the frame? Or just on the bottom lined up in a row...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LSCG (Oct 16, 2015)

thanks y'all. I believe I might give the shadow box a try. that way it could hold both pictures and anything else the family might like to put in it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

